# Secteur Expert Disc



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone have an Secteur Expert Disc yet? I've been reading some reviews and information online, none available locally yet. Curious if you have one what your thoughts are. I probably a 56 or 58 in frame size and want something with an aluminum frame so I can put it on my trainer in the Winter months to stay in shape for riding, and also using as a foul weather bike (hense the disc desire) and perhaps some packed gravel trails / roads


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not trying to derail your thread, but given your intended purposes, I'm curious why you're looking at Secteur over a Tricross (or similar).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

That's a great question. I would prefer having Shimano group set over SRAM is the primary reason as it will be the same shifting pattern as my road bike. This is the only aluminum framed disc bike that looks like it can take 28mm tires easily I can find in the price range with a 105 set which seems to be a decent Shimano set that is around the 20lb mark. Vaya and Long Haul trucker Salsa were others I had considered but they look to be a bit heavier. This has the better caliper Hayes Calipers which from what I have read are better for modulation of braking as well. Reviews of some of the other disc bikes also indicate some issues with brake shuttering due to the forks being not quite beefy enough for the brakes. Other bikes you woulds suggest?


----------



## m34doors (Apr 7, 2012)

Srode said:


> That's a great question. I would prefer having Shimano group set over SRAM is the primary reason as it will be the same shifting pattern as my road bike. This is the only aluminum framed disc bike that looks like it can take 28mm tires easily I can find in the price range with a 105 set which seems to be a decent Shimano set that is around the 20lb mark. Vaya and Long Haul trucker Salsa were others I had considered but they look to be a bit heavier. This has the better caliper Hayes Calipers which from what I have read are better for modulation of braking as well. Reviews of some of the other disc bikes also indicate some issues with brake shuttering due to the forks being not quite beefy enough for the brakes. Other bikes you woulds suggest?


Hi Srode , I have been searching on Secteur Expert Disc and your post came up. What did you buy? I saw that your signature has the Cannondale Synapse Disc 3 Ultegra, is that what you went with? I also interested in Synapse Disc 3 but it doesn't have the seatstay eyelets so I can't mount the rack for childseat or bags.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Not trying to derail your thread, but given your intended purposes, I'm curious why you're looking at Secteur over a Tricross (or similar).


The Secteur is great for gravel/dirt roads IMO. I don't have the disc version but the regular with 28s works fine.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, I bought the Synapse Disc 3. It's a nice endurance bike and my rain bike when i need it. There are mounts at the dropouts for fenders, not sure what you need for a child seat or bags though. There's also a mount at the crossover between the seat stays


----------

